# Bathtub leak and utility door leak



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi!

Second post after our first trip out in 25RS-S...we found a couple issues.

#1-Daughter took shower so we could see if any issues there in bathroom and yes, there was.....leaking under tub.....we took off small access panel and leaking coming down water tubes.....now hard part, it was also raining! After much, investigative work, it seems that the water leaks when water hits the faucet set up in shower and /or edge of tub where tub surround meets tub......ours is not caulk at either place. Previous topic someone said not necessary to caulk bottom where wall meets tub but hmmmm, with water leaking......We will be removing faucet to make sure the fixtures are secure.

#2-Antenna not working...no change in reception.....antenna connections on roof covered in goop, so I cant check those without removing caulk.

#3-Radio/CD buzzes when converter kicks in and then noise sticks around.....I didnt realize it only runs in 12V battery or AAA batteries. Was going to cut red wire as another Outbacker suggested but when we removed fuse at red wire, radio only works on AAA batteries.

#4-Utility door by bunks leaking into utility space....My husband drilled drain holes as per another Outbacker's suggestion and hopefully that will work. Other doors had drain holes.

Little things...nothing major unless bathroom because issue.

Now send those great suggestions..... sunny


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

Cats4Nat said:


> #1-Daughter took shower so we could see if any issues there in bathroom and yes, there was.....leaking under tub.....we took off small access panel and leaking coming down water tubes.....now hard part, it was also raining! After much, investigative work, it seems that the water leaks when water hits the faucet set up in shower and /or edge of tub where tub surround meets tub......ours is not caulk at either place. Previous topic someone said not necessary to caulk bottom where wall meets tub but hmmmm, with water leaking......We will be removing faucet to make sure the fixtures are secure.
> 
> #2-Antenna not working...no change in reception.....antenna connections on roof covered in goop, so I cant check those without removing caulk.
> 
> #3-Radio/CD buzzes when converter kicks in and then noise sticks around.....I didnt realize it only runs in 12V battery or AAA batteries. Was going to cut red wire as another Outbacker suggested but when we removed fuse at red wire, radio only works on AAA batteries.


#1 - I would bet that the that the hose connections to your faucet are loose. I found several loose ones when we first got our trailer.

#2 - My antenna wasn't working eather. I found that the cable connections to the back of the switch were connected wrong. The one that should have been going to the antenna was actially going to my bedroon tv outlet. There should be 12 volts going to the antenna through the coax to the head. Instead, I had voltage going to my bedroom outlet.

#3 - I found that there were a bunch of spare speaker wires pushed up between the radio and shelf. They had exposed ends and some were shorting. I taped all the ends and now my radio sounds great. Well, I also installed some better speakers too but the short was causing the hum.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

#1 I'd get it into your dealer, let them find the problem and so its documented. Look around for any wood warping, the white laminate they use can deform with standing water.

#2 Just checking, but did you depress the boost button near the 12v outlet?


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

#2 - My antenna wasn't working eather. I found that the cable connections to the back of the switch were connected wrong. The one that should have been going to the antenna was actially going to my bedroon tv outlet. There should be 12 volts going to the antenna through the coax to the head. Instead, I had voltage going to my bedroom outlet.

Okay DaveRL,

How do we check and switch TV antenna wires if needed?

Thanks!


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, had boost on for TV antenna.

Dealer is one hour away....2 hours round trip so if we can deal with small issue....we would rather....loose faucet tubing is easy if that if problem...if more than that...we will take to dealer.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Try using plumping tape around the connections, it works wonders to seal the leaks and keep things tight.

Might hook up a VCR to the cable port on the side of the camper and see if you can trace the signal, then try the same with the antenna connections.


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Regarding leaking bathroom, ...my wife is reminding me that when we turned faucet on....didnt notice leak...but when hit the wall around where shower faucet is and that part of tub surround that is where is leaked a small tupperware bowl full....does any body have caulking around that.

We will probably take it down to look around behind it. No water stain damage from sitting water. Didnt leak with de-winterizing though.


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

Cats4Nat

Well you really need a Volt Meter. Turn on the switch and check the wall TV sockets and the outside cable hookup with a meter. If you have voltage to any of those, then the cables are hooked up wrong. Unscrew the wall plate that has the controller. There should be 3 coax hookups. One to the antenna - One to the outside cable hookup and one to an extra jack that, on mine, is in the bedroom. The only cable that should have voltage is the one to the antenna. This assumes that your little green light lights when you flip the switch. If it doesn't, make sure the 12-volt wires are hooked up properly.

If you donâ€™t feel comfortable doing this, maybe you know someone who has a basic knowledge of electricity and has a meter.

I know how feel about taking it to the dealer of any distance.

Good luck


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

Same model, similar leak in the bathtub. Ours was leaking because of loose fittings to the shower. It seeped down and settled on the bathtub rim before dripping into the tub... It was just loose fittings. Apparently, they don't check those very closely.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sounds like another common OUTBACK problem!









My antenae did not work either. I don't know what the fix was, because the dealer did it.

So far, no plumbing leaks. You can bet I'll be looking closer when she comes out of Winter storage though!


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi All,

I had the same exact plumbing leaks. After two trips to the dealer, and replacing all the drain connections, the leaks persisted. So, while my wife was taking a shower, I got on the floor and looked through the access panel. The problem:

-water was coming down the wall where the shower hose guide and handle holder connect to the wall.

There is no caulking there, so whenever you spray water on that wall (usually for the girls, since they do that a lot to wash their hair (yeah, I'm jealous because I don't have hair!). I removed the screws, put some caulk in the holes, re-installed, and caulked around the fixtures. Problem solved.

There should not be any caulk around the wall where it meets the tub. The tub has a lip which goes up for about 1", behind the wall, which keeps the water out.

I hope your fix is this simple--we've been dry for about 50 showers since then.

v/r

Jim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------

